# Introduction



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I started keeping saltwater January of last year. At first my plans were a fish only tank but that changed rather fast in to a reef tank then a reef tank and a fowlr. Now I have 2 reef tanks, 2 frag tanks and a fowlr tank. Many have seen me at events and such I am sure so here is some photos of what I have been working on for the past while. I am in the process of redoing my main display.
































































My Fu Manchu is the whole reason this obsession started, all because I had to have a lionfish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The Fumanchu lionfish is my absolute fav of all lionfishes!

I love the way they stalk their prey with the barbels moving up and down!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice setups! Good to see some more happy tanks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to the forum look forward to seeing more pics and posts from u 
cheers 
tom


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you.
Once I get all my aqua scaping done I will take more photos of what things look like. I am still trying to decided what corals to put in my main display.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Here is some more information on my set ups.
My main tank is a 90gallon reef built in to a wall in the basement. It is connected to a 50 gallon sump. Also connected to that sump is 2 60 gallon frag tanks.
I have a 14 gallon nano reef tank that I set up for my mom.
Last but not least is my 65gallon FOWLR with 15 gallon sump. The sump is soon to be upgraded.
Here is a few more shots of some of my coral and fish.




































(Alex I owe you for this one, this is the freebie you gave me at London frag fest)






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I have finally pulled my main tank apart and redid the rock set up. Definitely more room for coral now. Time to decided what pieces from my collection to put in the main tank









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Love the rock work. Nice job !


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

lloydj said:


> Love the rock work. Nice job !


I Agree. Is it possible to move that hob device over to get more light on the top shelf though?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great pictures and awesome set ups - thanks for sharing !
Your corals and fish look very healthy 
You've come a long way in a short time !


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you. I take pride in carring for every one of my fish. I have had a lot of great advice to help me keep my tank looking this nice. 
The overflow can move a little bit side to side but not much due to all the connections.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Some photos of my main display today. Things are starting to fill in more.



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Very nice! Love the scollys. Everything looks happy.


----------

